# RLT6 Quartz Military Style



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nearly there, this is what it will look like.

Should be ready next week. 37mm (Inc. Crown) All steel Swiss brushed finished case with screw on back. ETA Quartz Movement. Mineral glass.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I assume you have mine saved, Sir? 

It looks bloody fantastic!!!
















How much do I owe you?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I'll be saving you one Stan. Price will be Â£49.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Roy,

You must have been working your parts off this week with all the updates as well.

Serves you right.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy are we going to get a new RLT watch every 2 weeks ?



Looks nice by the way


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No JoT , I wish.

but I am working on RLT 7









That will be next year.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bugger ... I will have to see if I qualify for membership ...


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Must say that looks quite smart, good value too. No danger of knocking the crown off, I see!

What is the water resistance?

Si


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> What is the water resistance?


Just splash proof.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy, if the above price is right then they look a very good buy, i just wish they where a couple of mill [mm] more in diam, the dial with the hands and case look great, BUT i have to say this IMO i would rather see [RLT] on the dial than [RWC] to me it makes it look more personel, cheers fred.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Roy, do you ever think of getting a little brand or logo / symbol designed for your watches, then have your RLT or RWC script on the back instead? Might make for a cleaner look.

Take cover!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Fred you are probably right, I do not like the RWC either and have been thinking about changing it.

Si, thats a gret idea for a competition.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I'd have the Made in England on the bottom of the dial like T Swiss Made T.

I wass thinking of a little symbol along the lines of the O&W one except even simpler / smaller.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Roy, does it have fixed bars?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

RLT gets my vote


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Roy, does it have fixed bars?


No. S/bars.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I liked the RLT W Co on RLT5, more than a RWC. Is it a shot at IWC? Logo Competition sounds like a great idea. So many silly "pro" logos around it would be nice to see what enthusiasts can come up with.

Lovely watch otherwise (RLT6 that is), would have bought one if I could bear wearing a quartz movement...

As usual I know bugger all about watches, but even less about military watches. What makes a watch a military watch? The lume? The better legibility in daylight and in the dark? A sturdy build? The fact that it comes on a Nato strap? Or just the fact that it vaguely looks like a Nam issue Benrus? Are there any objective criteria?

RLT7? Better make that another quartz or I'll have to start playing the lottery...









Pieter


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

OK, gonna scrap the RWC and go with the RLT Watch Co. Will post a pic asap.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Cool, RLT will keep the theme going.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

By the way Roy,

What is the lug spacing, it may look good on a USA oiled black padded leather?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Its 18mm and for you Stan there will be a USA leather strap option.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You are a gentleman, Roy. 

I may have a spare, but I can't have too many of those lovely straps.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Better ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy,

Please reserve one for me with RLT on the dial, and USA oiled leather strap. I think the watch looks excellent, and I would like a really tasty quartz like this


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That looks better IMHO - I like the idea of a USA oiled strap - trouble is on a watch that size the strap will be too small for me







- don't they make a long size? There must be plenty of big wrists in the US of A.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Looks fantastic Roy, I didn't like RWC either, well done. Not sure if I'll have one as I think i'll be wearing the 4 most of the time.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Will do Griff, 

JoT there are many extra long straps available but not the USA oiled ones and not at that price. It should look great on a flieger.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

But I like the US Oiled Straps ....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There is a similar strap that I can obtain which is better quality but still black with the white stitching. These are about Â£14 in extra long though.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Do they do the brown as well?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, not exactly the same but much better quality.

I wear this strap, it is my favorite.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy can you send me an extra long 18mm brown?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll have to order it on Monday. Can you put it in an email to me or I will forget if I do not have a hard copy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks JoT , I'm getting old and the memory is not what it used to be.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

I have a few years on you, about ten. Think how I feel.
























The watch looks even better with RLT on the dial. I can't wait.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> gonna scrap the RWC and go with the RLT Watch Co


I'm pleased that you made that choice, In this part of the world ( West Country ),

if you say " RWC " people think you mean " Our water closet!, go on...try it with a west country drawl......nuf sadi??

Cheers Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats just what I thought Roger,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

RLT 6 quartz ordered.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

...........and me!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

I know you take great pride in the RLT watches and adjust the mechanical ones to a very fine degree. Can a quartz movement be adjusted at all? Does this movement have any jewels?

Will you carry spares for the watch, like crystals etc? If you will have all the spares, I might make this my day to day watch without fear hurting it. I can't do that with my vintage stuff.

Questions, questions, questions........... (There will be more














).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan it is just a standard mineral glass and yes I have spares.

They cannot be adjusted.

I am giving these a two year mechanical warranty. I have also managed to get the price down to Â£45.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Loverly,

Thank you Roy.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

What type of battery does it take, please.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It takes a 370 or a 371.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Just received my RLT6 and I must say its a beauty. I'm a newbie to collecting but looking forward to obtaining more of your in house productions in the future. Great Web site and your service to my location in the US is first class. Keep up the good work Roy.

John


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome John.

What else have you got , can you put up some pics?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you very much John, it was my pleasure.


----------

